# Zufriedenheit mit WinCC flex. 2005 SP1



## Eumel (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit WinCC flex. ab der Version 2005 SP1
gemacht.

Ich möchte wissen wie stabil bei euch WinCC flex. läuft,
bzw. wie viele Fehler bei euch in der Software auftreten.

Wenige Fehler kann ich akzeptieren, jedoch mehr Fehler
vorhanden sind umso mehr Zeit benötige ich für die HMI-Projekte.

Also wie sieht die Stabilität von WinCC flex. 2005 => SP1 bei euch aus:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Januar 2007)

Also, abstürzen tuts bei mir nur selten.

Allerdings ist die Bedienung *sehr umständlich*, Performance ABSOLUTER SCHROTT und es kann auch deutlich weniger als ProTool.


----------



## Jo (8 Januar 2007)

> Allerdings ist die Bedienung *sehr umständlich*, Performance ABSOLUTER SCHROTT
> und es kann auch deutlich weniger als ProTool.


Dazu meine Meinung:
Bedienung gewöhnungsbedürftig, viele Funktionen versteckt
Performance/Speicherbedarf/Projektgröße ein Witz,
Es kann deutlich mehr als ProTool!

mfG. Jo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Januar 2007)

Jo schrieb:


> Es kann deutlich mehr als ProTool!
> 
> mfG. Jo


Da wirst du doch sicher mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen können!


----------



## JesperMP (8 Januar 2007)

Ich wollte es zwischen Note 3 und 4 geben, aber entschied mich auf Note 4.

Gesammt bin ich mit Jo einverstanden.

Zu UG:
Array Tags.
Mehrere Protokolle auf einmal.
Wenn projektieren, mehrere Objekte markieren und denn allen auf einmal bearbeiten.
Tagliste importieren/exportieren.
Faceplates (aber ich verwenden Sie nicht).
Report System Error.
Grafiken können rotiert und gespiegelt werden.
WinCC Flex 2005 SP1 ist stabiler als Protool (!).


----------



## Jo (8 Januar 2007)

@UG
Beispiel beim Projektieren:
Du mußt die Eigenschaften einer vielzahl gleichartige Objekte ändern:
in ProTool jedes Objekt anfassen und durch diverse Fensterchen klicken!
in WCF alle Objekte markieren und Eigenschaft im Eigenschaftendialog ändern!
überhaupt stört mich im ProTool das Eigenschaftenhandling.
Beispiel für Funktionalität:
Du willst Eingaben/Auswahl nur bei bestimmten Anlagenzuständen zulassen:
ProTool: Ein-/Ausgabefelder übereinander mit ein-/ausblenden
WCF: Eigenschaft Bedienbarkeit

usw.

Ich hab übrigens auch 2 Jahre gebraucht um mich mit WCF "anzufreunden".
Die ersten Projekte habe ich weggeworfen und dann doch mit ProTool gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl habe, nehme ich WCF.
Zufrieden bin ich absolut nicht. Die Einschätzung sehe ich wie Jesper.
Ich stimme auch mit Eumel überein.(http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=11280)

mfG. Jo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Januar 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn projektieren, mehrere Objekte markieren und denn allen auf einmal bearbeiten.


Stimmt, das ist wirklich ein Vorteil...



JesperMP schrieb:


> WinCC Flex 2005 SP1 ist stabiler als Protool (!).


Das kann ich *nicht *bestätigen!
Unter XP und W2K SP4 musst du den SP3 von ProTool installieren,
den gibts kostenlos bei Siemens.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das kann ich *nicht *bestätigen!
> Unter XP und W2K SP4 musst du den SP3 von ProTool installieren,
> den gibts kostenlos bei Siemens.


Ich habe Protool v6.0 SP2. Ob SP3 stabiler ist weiss ich also nicht.
Aber mit den Version das ich habe kommts es zu Fehlern die nicht gelöscht werden kann (auch nicht mit "scan all logerror" und "repair all").

Ich glaube auch das für Protool war das immer so das für Servicepacks und Hotfixes mus man ein SUS vertrag haben (Nicht wie die andere Siemens Softwares). Ein SUS vertrag hatte ich damals nicht.
Für Protool finde Ich keine Service Packs auf Siemens Support (ausser SP1a).


----------



## ollibolli (9 Januar 2007)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Habe das Vergnügen, demnächst ein OP77A mit WinCC flex zu parametrieren. Hab eigentlich deswegen gehofft, dass mal wer die Note 1 oder 2 vergibt.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Januar 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das für Protool war das immer so das für Servicepacks und Hotfixes mus man ein SUS vertrag haben (Nicht wie die andere Siemens Softwares). Ein SUS vertrag hatte ich damals nicht.
> Für Protool finde Ich keine Service Packs auf Siemens Support (ausser SP1a).


Hier: http://support.automation.siemens.c...W/llisapi.dll/19962184?func=ll&objId=19962184

Oder hier, dritter link:  http://support.automation.siemens.c...rch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805255&x=36&y=10

Beitrags-ID: D:19962184 

Da findest du einen Anforderungsschein.
Du schickst eien Kopie deines Softwareproduktschein, dann bekommst du den SP3 kostenlos.
SUS ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Januar 2007)

Aha, dies habe ich nicht gewusst (ich habe unter "nur Downloads" gesucht).
Eigentlich lustig das man ein Anforderungsschein schicken muss, wenn andere updates frei zum Download sind.
Leider sind die von mir genannte Probleme nicht im Liste von Fehlerkorrekturen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Januar 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aha, dies habe ich nicht gewusst (ich habe unter "nur Downloads" gesucht).
> Eigentlich lustig das man ein Anforderungsschein schicken muss, wenn andere updates frei zum Download sind.
> Leider sind die von mir genannte Probleme nicht im Liste von Fehlerkorrekturen.


Grundsätzlich benötigts du das SP, wenn die XP oder W2K ab SP4 einsetzt.
Kostenlos ist es, wenn du bereits ProTool V6.0 besitzt.


----------



## Bender25 (10 Januar 2007)

Bin gerade an Software bestellen. 
Benötige folgendes
1x Update von 2004 - 2005 Sp1 

1x WinCC Flex 2005 SP1


Meine Frage:
Ist dies sinnvoll oder kommt in ferner Zukunft im nächsten 1/4 Jahr Flex 2006? raus??


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Bin gerade an Software bestellen.
> Benötige folgendes
> 1x Update von 2004 - 2005 Sp1
> 
> ...



Würden die das dann nicht 2007 nennen?


----------



## Bender25 (10 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Würden die das dann nicht 2007 nennen?


 

hmm kann sein... aber hinkt Siemens nicht immer hinterher?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (10 Januar 2007)

*Ergänzung zu ProTool*

Hallo,

wenn ProTool auf XP mit sp2 läuft ist das sp3 für ProTool sogar vorgeschrieben da es nur so für XPsp2 freigegeben ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

*seeba hält WinCC flex für Perfekt !*

Seeba,

wenn du tatsächlich das WinCCflex für perfekt hälst, 
dann will ich nie einer von dir programmierten Maschine näher als 400m kommen !

*SCHÄM DICH !* :twisted:


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2007)

Vorweg:
Ich bin noch nicht WinCC Flex geschädigt,
aber habt ihr euch mal das Ergebnis der Umfrage angesehen,
hier insbesondere was "seeba" für eine Note vergeben hat?

Kann der Rest mit Flex dann einfach nicht umgehen ?

Edit: Ich sehe gerade UG hat es kurz vor mir bemerkt!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Januar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> hier insbesondere was "seeba" für eine Note vergeben hat?
> Kann der Rest mit Flex dann einfach nicht umgehen ?


Der seeba sollte sich was schämen ! :sb7: 

Naja, er ist noch Jung und unerfahren....

Las ihn erstmal einen Führerschein haben, dann hat er anderes zu tun als 
stundenlang auf die Flexi - Eieruhr zu starren!


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Der seeba sollte sich was schämen ! :sb7:
> 
> Naja, er ist noch Jung und unerfahren....
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher das Seeba den schnellsten Rechner von uns allen hat:-D


----------



## seeba (11 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das Seeba den schnellsten Rechner von uns allen hat:-D


Naja.
Arbeitsplatz: E6600, 4GB RAM
Mobil: Centrino 2GHz, 2GB RAM

Und ich finde es wirklich sehr gut. Vielleicht nutze ich nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang, aber was ich nutze finde ich toll.


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Naja.
> Arbeitsplatz: E6600, 4GB RAM
> Mobil: Centrino 2GHz, 2GB RAM
> 
> Und ich finde es wirklich sehr gut. Vielleicht nutze ich nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang, aber was ich nutze finde ich toll.




Also ganz dicht an den Mindestanforderungen von WinCC flex


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Und ich finde es wirklich sehr gut. Vielleicht nutze ich nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang, aber was ich nutze finde ich toll.



Da stehst du anscheinend allein auf weiter Flur da.

Sind wir anderen einfach nur zu blöd, oder vom guten ProTool verwöhnt?

Ich nehm an, du kennst ProTool ?!


----------



## seeba (11 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sind wir anderen einfach nur zu blöd, oder vom guten ProTool verwöhnt?
> 
> Ich nehm an, du kennst ProTool ?!


Kenn es nicht wirklich, nur vom Sehen. Mein erstes Projekt war ein TP170B mit WinCC flex.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2007)

*Mit HF6 die Note 4*

Mag sein dass der ein oder andere KEINE Probleme mit WinCC Flexible hat oder hatte. Bevor ich WinCC Flexible (RT) erstmals am Kunden "ausprobierte", fand ich es auch garnicht mal schlecht. Meine Siemens-Vorkenntnisse beruhen auf Protool und Coros-LSB.

Die wirklichen Flexible-Probleme stecken im Detail und kommen irgendwann unter nicht bekannten Umständen und ganz unverhofft. Man kommt dann nicht mehr weiter und gerät immer mehr unter Zeitdruck. Was macht man denn, wenn nach jeder zweiten Änderung eines Bildbausteins eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wie "interner Fehler..XYZ...an die Hotline wenden"? Sackgasse! Die Hotline prüft den Fehler und gibt ihn dann an die Entwicklung weiter. Ok, man kann den Fehler bestätigen und arbeitet daran . Zumindest wird man nicht im Stich gelassen. Doch wie befriedigt man den wartenden Kunden? Man kann nur letzte Änderungen rückgängig machen oder auf ältere Sicherungen zurückgreifen. Danach gewünschte Funktionen irgendwie auf eine andere Art realisieren? Mit ein bisschen Glück bekommt man es nach etlichen Versuchen und mit 10 weiteren Projektstunden endlich hin. Man muß!

Die Bedienung und die Funktionen, die das Programm bietet, sind ja ganz gut. Der unverschämte Speicherplatz ist auch nicht das Problem. Aber Fehler, die sich nicht lokalisieren und beseitigen lassen, sind das AUS! Und diese gibt es unter Umständen, leider. Wie macht man das dem Kunden klar? Fehler in einer Siemens-Software, kann das denn wirklich sein? Leute wie du und ich wissen dass das sein kann. Aber der Kunde, u.U. ein Bauer, glaubt der das?

Seit dem 22.12.2006 gibt es das Hotfix 6. Mit diesem sind zumindest die schwerwiegendsten meiner Probleme beseitigt. Jedenfalls hatte ich seitdem keine "internen" Fehler mehr. Daher mit Augenzudrücken die Note 4. Vor dem HF6 hätte ich die Note 6 vergeben!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leidgenossen (ich denke die Meisten zumindest...),

von Problemen mit WinCC flexible kann ich auch einiges zum besten geben - aber:

Es kommt immer noch sehr darauf an mit welchem Maßstab gemessen wird.

Meinen Standpunkt vorab: Ich werde WinCC flexible deshalb trotz aller Macken exclusiv verwenden weil ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin um mit ProTool Erfahrung aufwarten zu können. Bei mir war das so daß wir ProTool gekauft haben und ein knappes halbes Jahr später kam WinCC flexible auf den Markt.

Die Entscheidung war dann relativ einfach das Produkt zu nehmen bei dem der "Produktzyklus" gerade beginnt.

Im Nachhinein für einen Neueinsteiger sicher trotz allem das bessere.

Hier wird nun aber eine Software mit dem Stand 1.1 mit einer verglichen die ausgereift ist.

Ich kann das zwar nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen aber war es nicht in der Vergangenheit mit allen Simatic Softwaren das selbe das es lange gedauert hat bis das Zeug endlich so funktionierte daß es im Sinne des Erfinders war ?

Bei WinCC flexible kommt erschwerend hinzu daß zu beginn die Programmierer keine Ahnung von der Plattform hatten auf die sie aufsetzten (.net) und daß diese vielleicht zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nichts besseres hergab - es gibt ja genug andere Anwendungen die auf .net basieren und ähnliche Probleme haben...

Allerdings muß ich auf der anderen Seite den Kritikern volle Zustimmung geben daß es ein ziemliches Ding ist eine Software auf den Markt zu werfen die in der Version 1.0 nicht mal den alpha Status verdient hätte !

Die Leidtragenden sind wie sich daraus unschwer ableiten lässt natürlich die Kunden und deren Kunden - denn es sind ja in der Regel nicht Kids die WinCC flexible in ihrer Freizeit einsetzen.

Den Stand den wir momentan geboten bekommen würde ich als die Version 1.0 einstufen - hier hätte das Release Sinn gemacht.

Ich kann auch nur mutmaßen aber ich vermute daß es einen Wechsel auf die .net 2.0 Plattform geben wird (welche ebenfalls bestandteil der 3.0 ist).

Hierbei können wir uns aber dann endgültig von unseren 32bit Systemen trennen und in Puncto Bereitstellung einer sehr leistungsfähigen Hardware noch mal tief in die Tasche greifen - ist aber bei anderen Anwendungen auf dieser Plattform das selbe.

Einen Vorfurf muß ich aber noch in Richtung Siemens richten:

Es würde sich gehören (wenn schon die Kunden als BetaTester missbraucht werden) sie wenigstens so auf den laufenden zu halten bei welchen der angepriesenen Funktionen vorsicht geboten ist denn wenn man bestimmte Dinge einfach nicht nutzt läuft es ja auch ganz passabel.

Ich werde z.B. die Funktion "Bildbausteine" so schnell nicht mehr anfassen da bis jetzt jeder ansatz eines Versuchs kläglich gescheitert ist.

Aber die Vielfalt wie das Produkt wirklich teilweise genutzt wird kann wahrscheinlich nur von "aussen" kommen.

Mein Fazit: Ich habe aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen viel gelernt und den Sinn des Wortes "Datensicherung" für mich ganz neu definiert. Bei mir war es meistens das System selbst das plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel fehlerbehaftet war - daher nicht nur die Projekte mindestens täglich sichern sondern das Systemimage ebenfalls nicht vergessen häufig zu aktualisieren. Bei den Projektsicherungen stört halt schon ein wenig daß die Dateigröße so aberwitzig geworden ist aber das sollte (bis auf den Datenaustausch selbst - z.B. per e-Mail) nun wirklich das kleinere Problem sein.

Bleibt zu hoffen daß ab der aktuellen Version nichts mehr verschlimmbessert wird...

In diesem Sinne frohes Schaffen !


----------



## Markus (12 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Kenn es nicht wirklich, nur vom Sehen. Mein erstes Projekt war ein TP170B mit WinCC flex.


 
also hast du nur dein #scada als vergleichsmasstab?

das ding muss ja dann wirklich grauenhaft sein...


----------



## seeba (12 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also hast du nur dein #scada als vergleichsmasstab?
> 
> das ding muss ja dann wirklich grauenhaft sein...



Genau, ist auch .NET und ist tatsächlich alles noch grauenhaft.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Januar 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Hier wird nun aber eine Software mit dem Stand 1.1 mit einer verglichen die ausgereift ist.
> Den Stand den wir momentan geboten bekommen würde ich als die Version 1.0 einstufen - hier hätte das Release Sinn gemacht.



Willst du die Qualität einer Software am Versionsstand festmachen ?
Das ist doch Quatsch!

WinCCflex gibt es seit nunmehr mehr als 3 Jahren.

Die wievielte Versionsnummer daraus entstanden ist, ist doch völlig unerheblich.

Aber in über 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit (und Lizenzgebühren kassieren) ist es immer noch etwas sehr wackliges und fehlerbehaftetes, was da über den Ladentisch geht!


----------



## ollibolli (12 Januar 2007)

Na, Ihr macht mir ja alle Mut! Habe vor drei Tagen mit meinem 1. Flex-Projekt angefangen. Und das auch nur, weil die neuen OP's nicht mehr mit ProTool funzen. War nach meinen ersten Eindrücken gar nicht so negativ eingestellt. Auch was die Performance angeht, geht es eigentlich ganz gut mit meinem Rechner.

Aber nach den letzten Beiträgen hab ich so ein kleines Grummeln im Bauch wenn ich an die Inbetriebnahme denke. Nicht das dann beim Kunden die großen Probleme anfangen. Das wäre dann garnicht gut, da es der erste Auftrag für den Kunden ist.

Hab auch dummerweise kein OP zum testen. Werd mich also überaschen lassen müssen.


Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Willst du die Qualität einer Software am Versionsstand festmachen ?
> Das ist doch Quatsch!
> 
> WinCCflex gibt es seit nunmehr mehr als 3 Jahren.
> ...


 
Wie gesagt ich kann nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen aber war denn ProTool oder auch Step7 nach 3 Jahren schon reif ?

Gehört habe ich zumindest teilweise anderes...

Ich wollte nur anmerken daß wenn Siemens noch mal den Weg ohne .net in das neue Produkt gegangen wäre - es vielleicht schon stabiler, aber nicht so geworden wäre wie flexible (teilweise noch theoretisch) ist.

Hier wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen eine ProTool V7 zu bringen und mit .net andere die "Drecksarbeit" erledigen zu lassen (also mit WinCC flexible noch zu warten).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Januar 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich kann nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen aber war denn ProTool oder auch Step7 nach 3 Jahren schon reif ?


Nein, und das war ja auch Scheiße !

Ich hab erst ab V3.0 mit S7 angefangen.
darunter machte es keinen Sinn, sich damit auseinander zu setzen.
Sollen andere den Betatester spielen.

Aber damals war ja S5 noch aktuell, man war nicht von S7 "abhängig".

Bei Flex hingegen musst du es ja einsetzen, wenn du ein neues Panel Projektieren willst.


----------

